# Bath time



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

So we just got back from the cabin (Gus's first trip there which he loved) He was kind of stinky so my wife just gave him a back, which he HATES, he barks and whines the entire time. Did any of your V pups hate baths? He also shivers as if hes been out in the cold for days; you think he's being a wimp or is he actually cold?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley HATES baths. She will swim in lakes, creeks, ponds, the ocean, etc... but stick her in the bath & she spends the whole time trying to escape!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I put kauzy on the shower with me and he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to shower with my golden, he loved it. Ill have to try that with the little guy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Shower, together... in my Speedos... Sam's not neutered :-X

Shampoo: Mane 'n Tail from Wallmart.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We don't bath Elza but shower her. 

Last winter we had to do a quick legs and belly shower almost every day because she was black with mud. After two weeks she would stand by the bath to be lifted in it! ;D 
I use warmish water and always stay calm and never force anything but stay firm. I think it could help if you give him his favourite chew toy or stg like that. Or have a treat in one hand and shower him with the other starting by the paws and legs first and slowly move upwards.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella loves the bath, she goes under the water and scrambles around like a loony. It would be easier if she didn't like it quite so much as it takes me a while to get her washed she is that excited. After I've got her out the bath she try's to get back in... Crazy girl


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Luna has never much cared for baths either... but loves water overall... I think it is mainly cuz it's something she "has" to get so she wants to boycott it... kinda like nail trims, ear cleaning, and tail trimming. The only maintenance thing she actually seems to like is a wipe off. In the end it's something I have just been patient and calm about so she tolerates it and doesn't really put up a fuss when I actually have her in the bath or shower. But no matter how fun I try and make it she just likes to mope lol. Just how she is, still gets done.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Bodhi had his first bath yesterday after stepping in cat poo and wiping it up his leg !
He wasn't too keen, although he was quite, he kept trying t get out the bath


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna LOVED the bath when she was a little puppy. I used to take her in with me even when she didn't need a bath. She would try to bite the water as it came out of the faucet. Now, she tolerates bathing but she doesn't love it like she used to. Flynn has never been a fan. We shower them now instead of baths. It seems easier/less messy than a full bath.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer was a breeze when was little and kind of liked it but now he just tolerates it. Penny hates it but loves getting the shower. So if she just needs a rinse off I just turn on the shower and lift her up under the head. She's good with that.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear h is so fussy in the bath! Firstly the water has to be warm. I get him to sit and stay while I wash him. He will do this, but squeak and whine like I'm murdering him!!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Lulu HATES the bath, too. She won't fight it and she stays quiet, but she just looks so miserable the whole time. She just stands there and takes it, with her tail between her legs . We give her lots of good treats which keep her in the tub. But she will escape from the tub any chance she gets . And like some of the other dogs here that hate baths, she loves swimming! She likes doing things on her terms and doesn't care to be restrained in general.


----------

